
How To Use Perks and Rewards in Startups to Get The Best Talent - jmorin007
http://www.instigatorblog.com/startup-perks-rewards-for-hiring/2008/03/21/
======
tim2
The best motivation is making the worker feel that what he's doing is very
important and expressing a sincere interest by letting him discuss with you
the details of the project that interest him.

~~~
dennykmiu
I agreed.

As it turns out, I just finished a new chapter today on "Team Building" which
talks about how to screen potential candidates and to discourage them from
joining unless they actually demonstrate that they have "a fire under the
belly". There is no need to give these people perks. They don't join startups
for perks.

<http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2008/03/team-building.html>

